# Cpt. Jack & The Doctor's Journey



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I love taking pictures of my bettas so I thought it would be easier to start a journal for them. I figured spamming up other's threads was a little much >//> 

So this is Cpt. Jack









And here is the Doctor









Anyway, today I visited a couple pet stores searching for a big plant/decoration for Doc's tank. I found a beautiful Cherry Blossom Bonsai plant/decor at Petsmart and then I went to another LPS (kinda) and found .... Ghost Shrimp!!!!!! <3 5 for $1 or 10 for $2 ... i got the $2 deal and ended up with a bit more than 10... (I have been wanting these guys for a loooong time)

I figured I can put five or so in a small tank by themselves and the others in the tank with the Doctor. The Doc at first (like any other betta) was a bit over curious chasing them around. But, now he has settled down and gone back to doing what bettas do. (swim )


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I know you said your betta was stressed and I can say that it is definitely due to the big open spaces. Just add a good amount of cover that reaches the top of the water line and he should feel much more secure.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Of course! I plan on getting more taller plants but the bonsai was to gorgeous for me to walk away from..
As you can see if does provide an ample amount of hiding/relaxing spots for Doc. He loves it and so do I. (mostly because it gives a big POP in color)


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, but the bonsai tree only provides minimal hiding/relaxing area for Doc. I'm all for springing for the pretty decor, but it is important to also take the fish's preference into account. I am glad that you plan to invest in some tall plants as well.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Alright. Thanks for your input. I will be getting some taller plants like you said sometime soon.
For now Doc is doing just fine. He is no longer stressed , like I said, and using the bonsai like any betta would.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So I already introduced Beast to the Picture thread but I figured I should post him here with the rest of the family.
He was sold as a Dragonscale. I think he's a plakat.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just to show size comparison to my other HMPK ... (is Beast a HMPK or just PK?)


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Updates. The shrimp are doing well (although I did have a couple deaths..) Cpt. Jack's fins are healing amazingly! The Doctor is a bit unsure of Beast. Beast, on the other hand, is the most laid back betta I have ever seen. Sure he checks out Doc but he hasn't flared much at all.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't take enough betta pics... >.<


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

New family member! (rescued from the brother)
Doesn't have a name yet :/


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So, one of my ghost shrimp have babies that are going to drop soon. I'll post pics here...


----------

